

Laws of physics applied to software development… - mcterry
http://www.sep.com/mcterry/2011/11/20/overcoming-momentum-laws-of-physics-applied-to-software-development/

======
mcterry
Great comment by someone named Morgan about inertia...
[http://www.sep.com/mcterry/2011/11/20/overcoming-momentum-
la...](http://www.sep.com/mcterry/2011/11/20/overcoming-momentum-laws-of-
physics-applied-to-software-development/comment-page-1/#comment-65)

